# Advice on tattoo shops



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to know about any really good tattoo shops anyone knows about around the area. I know there are some in Minot, Forks, and Fargo, but not sure of how good they really are. I am asking because I have been planning on getting a memorial tattoo for quite a while now, but haven't had the cash to do it. The tattoo I want will be a memorial for my brother that passed away on Oct 3 2001 and I really want it to turn out well.

Anyone with any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know there are a couple places in the twin cities that are nationally recodnized places, dont know much about the nodak tatoo joints.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

If you can make time, give Big Brain tattoo in Omaha a call, best ink I have ever seen short of the super high dollar stuff. Have gotten a few piercings there, and it is really clean and comforable.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive heard really good things about big brain too, if you were able to make the trip.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

Try Dead Rockstar in Fargo right next to the new Scheels store. Just had a tat with my kids initials by Josh. They do have a web site and they also have an artist with experience in portrait tats. What else impressed me is that most of them are getting or have gotten their 4 year degree in arts so they are well rounded. Hope this helps its hard to find a good one in N.Dak. I have had a few and Dead Rockstar has been the best yet.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with 46 and 2 in Fargo? Seems to be some nice work in their galleries. Same thing with Dead Rockstar, they have some nice work too. I don't think I'd be able to make it to Omaha to get it done, as I'll only have a day off to do it.

Thanks for the advice so far,
Matt


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Dead rockstar did a horrible job on some flames i had done on my arm. The artists name was Elli. You will never see me in that place again.

My wife and I have had other work done by Paul at 46 and 2. He does amazing work, and it is a cool atmosphere. Paul is a great artist and makes the experience very enjoyable. He will be the one to fix Dead Rockstars mess on my left arm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

ac700wildcat said:


> Anyone have any experience with 46 and 2 in Fargo?


I had Paul from 46 and 2 do a tat on my shoulder to cover up a 6" scar from shoulder surgery. He did an amazing job really impressed with his work.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My buddy's ex-girlfriend used to work at 46 and 2 as an intern/apprentice. I got to meet Paul a couple times. He blew me away. Awesome work and really mellow guy. He's got my vote.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have also heard good things about 46 & 2 from a couple guys who have had work done there.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i got a salmon tat on my shoulder and my girlfriend got an ankle tattoo there as well.... we were actually talking about paul the other day! Great place with awesome customer service.

my vote.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like I'll be calling 46 and 2 to see if we can set something up hopefully for next Wednesday. Sure wish I could draw tho, so I could go there with a better idea of what I want. Do you guys know if they take walkins or appts?

Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Darkside Tatto in East Grand Forks has my vote. I got a Tattoo of two geese cupped up and committed on my right arm live on the radio. Reasonable price and they did a great job. They are right next to Valley Fun Source in East Grand Forks. Excellent work, MR. Brown, Chad, and and Bryon all do awesome work. They are open Tuesday through Saturday Noon until 8 pm. 218 773 0144 is the phone number.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Darkside Tattoo in EGF.....Look for Mr.Brown.............and Yes, Pictures soon!!!!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Almomatic and his tattoos done by Mr.Brown himself.............Darkside Tattoos in East Grand Forks!!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice Tattoo Jeremy!!


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Nice Tattoo Jeremy!!


Do I know you? I'm sure I probably do, don't know your nodak name though. PM me with it!


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Awhh s&%t, nevermind, I should have looked at the posts, I thought you were in Sask by now!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No we dont leave until the 5th. To bad your such an alcoholic or you could come SK and kill some snows. At least I know you can shoot staight. That is if you when your not on the SAUCE and trolling th Diamond for chicks!!! hahaha lol jk


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

my bro sis wife and I have all had Trent and addictions In fargo do our work and we have always been pleased.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Dude....the Diamond has some hotties...............with tattoos even!!!


----------

